# Post your 2012 Halloween Purchases (Store Bought Items)



## scareme

I was at Michales today and they had their St Patrick's items 70% off. They had a lot of bags for gold coins, reg. 2.99, for .60. If you are doing a pirate theme you could use the coins in a treasure chest.


----------



## Zurgh

If thrift stores count, I got a real wheel chair for 15$ ...


----------



## scareme

Zurgh said:


> If thrift stores count, I got a real wheel chair for 15$ ...


When will you take me for a ride?


----------



## jdubbya

I bought this from Haunted Props. Huge latex toad prop that will be used this year in our witch scene.


----------



## scareme

Dang, that's the stuff nightmares are made of!


----------



## jdubbya

scareme said:


> Dang, that's the stuff nightmares are made of!


You're telling me! This thing is huge and very well detailed. I have it stored in my basement covered with a plastic bag. My wife can't stand to look at it but it will look awesome in our haunt this year!


----------



## Blackrose1978

Love it!!!!


----------



## VampyTink

*I almost bought that toad last year, but that particular day I didn't have the extra 60 bucks. Even hubby, that rolls his eyes at everything Halloween, thought he was cool.*


----------



## jdubbya

VampyTink said:


> *I almost bought that toad last year, but that particular day I didn't have the extra 60 bucks. Even hubby, that rolls his eyes at everything Halloween, thought he was cool.*


It's worth the money. When I first saw the price I hesitated. I asked around and talked to some folks online who had purchased it and said how nice it was. Interestingly, my son, who loves everything Halloween even said, "that's too much for something like that." I had second thoughts but pulled the trigger and am so glad I did. This thing stands out and will not go unnoticed in our display!


----------



## Zurgh

scareme said:


> When will you take me for a ride?


Yep! 8:57 am, Tuesday the 7th... be ready... 
The chair is fully functional & was thinking about putting a zombie or myself into it... 


jdubbya said:


> I bought this from Haunted Props. Huge latex toad prop...


Wow, Nice score!


----------



## Blackrose1978

scareme said:


> I was at Michales today and they had their St Patrick's items 70% off. They had a lot of bags for gold coins, reg. 2.99, for .60. If you are doing a pirate theme you could use the coins in a treasure chest.


I am working on an evil leprechaun and unfortunately add leprechaun/ st. patrick's day stuff is sold out here but I found a nice find at Party City 8 gold coins for $0.35 regular price. They also carry bulk bags too at cheap prices.


----------



## Spooky1

Found this at a Goodwill store while we were visiting Roxy's parents in Ohio. It's over 25 years old and still works perfectly.

DSC04668 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor

Nice find Spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

We were amazed it actually worked, considering it's age. For a buck fifty, we took the chance, figuring if it didn't work, at least we would have made a donation to a noble cause


----------



## Lord Homicide

Spooky1 said:


> Found this at a Goodwill store while we were visiting Roxy's parents in Ohio. It's over 25 years old and still works perfectly.


it's amazing to me the things that turn up in thrift stores... my fiancee and i were at one and bought a bag of, what looks like a thousand, fancy ornament hangers for 2 bucks... we're using 130 or so of them for name place holders. to keep it "halloween-ish", i'm using some for my halloween themed groom table.


----------



## Hairazor

Lord H those look like embelishments I use in making trinkets and that price is a real steal!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Hairazor said:


> Lord H those look like embelishments I use in making trinkets and that price is a real steal!!


Thats what I thought! A steal for us and 100% profit for them


----------



## Headless

Meet Cain - aka Cain Toad..... He arrived today from the UK. Pretty happy with him.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice toad, Headless I'd put something like that in my garden year-round in the hopes the slugs would see it and move elsewhere


----------



## scareme

How big is he? Is he life sized, or one of those big ones?


----------



## Headless

He's pretty big Scareme - 25 cm (almost 10 inches) and looks awesome "in the flesh"
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-Giant-Rubber-Toad-Frog-Halloween-Garden-Decoration-/360461135649?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item53ed286f21


----------



## jdubbya

Ordered this zombie dog prop from buycostumes.com. I love the look of it and can use it in a lot of different scenes. I figured for 27.00 I couldn't go wrong.


----------



## jdubbya

Headless said:


> Meet Cain - aka Cain Toad..... He arrived today from the UK. Pretty happy with him.


Nice looking toad there!


----------



## Lord Homicide

I haven't bought anything yet to show but check out dollartree.com. I was lurking around there and saw some Halloween stuff on their site


----------



## Headless

jdubbya said:


> Ordered this zombie dog prop from buycostumes.com. I love the look of it and can use it in a lot of different scenes. I figured for 27.00 I couldn't go wrong.


Oh he's cute.........


----------



## scarrycher

jdubbya said:


> Ordered this zombie dog prop from buycostumes.com. I love the look of it and can use it in a lot of different scenes. I figured for 27.00 I couldn't go wrong.


you cant adopt a dog that cute anywhere for $27.00...score!


----------



## jdubbya

Just ordered my new Death Studios mask. Also got the matching hands. This will be the third and final witch in our coven for this year. I'll post pics as I start working on her.


----------



## Copchick

jdubbya - I really like your zombie dog and that witch is truly awesome! She has a great look.

I had posted my find on the Halloween/Autmn sightings. I found this at Tuesday Morning. They had started to get in a little H'ween and I snatched Mr. Skelly up. I'm probably going to corpse him. He's about 2 feet tall and has flashing LED eyes.


----------



## remylass

jdubbya said:


> Just ordered my new Death Studios mask. Also got the matching hands. This will be the third and final witch in our coven for this year. I'll post pics as I start working on her.


Love that one! She is the first witch I did last year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No post apocalyptic garden is complete without a zombie gnome in it

DSCF5531 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF5532 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF5533 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## jdubbya

Love that gnome, RB! Especialy like the little skeletal frog sitting next to him!


----------



## jdubbya

Just ordered this "Little Monster" prop from Halloween Asylum. Originally saw it on Terra's Transworld video and loved the look of it. I can tell you Halloween Asylum is excellent to deal with. Great customer service and their prices are better than many online retailers. Can't wait to put this little guy in our witch scene this year!


----------



## Headless

Love the eyes Jdubbya.


----------



## jdubbya

Headless said:


> Love the eyes Jdubbya.


Me too! The detail on this prop is great. Here's a link to it so you can see it better.

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/little-monster-prop.html


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thanks jdubbya, I may just have to add one of these little guys to the prop rotation this year! Little creepy things always freak me out a bit.


----------



## jdubbya

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Thanks jdubbya, I may just have to add one of these little guys to the prop rotation this year! Little creepy things always freak me out a bit.


Just a heads up; Nancy from Halloween Asylum mentioned she only got a few of them in, so if you want one I would move fast!:jol:


----------



## MrGrimm

Hey Everyone, I've been reading up on everyone saying their local Michael's had stuff out and felt depressed as we don't have any Michaels open here in Quebec yet!

So I packed up the family and headed to Ontario! 

Foam pumpkins 30% off and coupons for the rest!!! I know that the day Michaels opens up here in the QC, will be the day my bank account begins to suffer!


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

Grandma Wheaton's Old Fashioned Braaaaiiins:










Guess this is the place for this. The "brain" was one of those "grow-ems" from dollar tree (check the toy aisle. there's also a foot, nose, skull, skeleton or hand) and the jar was free!

I want to buy a whole bunch of these and put them in a huge jar. Post halloween I'll keep them in the pantry like that jar of pickled eggs on Roseanne...


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Ohh can I post yard finds here as well. I went shoping yester day.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Bought some ping sensors to work with arduino boards yesterday. I'm guessing that those count.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Went to a local thrift shop and picked up these little figures:

DSCF5549 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF5550 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Okay so photo bucket wont let me upload for some reason so if you want to see picts of all I bought yesterday there in my new album. Not sure if you can post pics from your album in your thread. Any how found a little tombstone at Dollar Tree that made me think of the Bloodshed brothers.














































Did it work?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ruby, it works, but if you want the pictures to appear in the post, right click on the BB Code, select Copy, then paste it into your post. You used the picture URL, which gives a link to the picture in the photoalbum. Either way, people will find the pictures

LATER EDIT: Perfect!


----------



## Lilly

The only thing I have bought is a bucket of joint compound and some black paint, that's probably all I'll need this year.


----------



## Acid PopTart

RoxyBlue said:


> Went to a local thrift shop and picked up these little figures:


Nice score RoxyBlue! We had Corpse Bride figures on our wedding cake, I had to scrounge the globe for thos bloody figures, haha!









Let's see store bought items for Halloween..... I finally scored a vintage doctor's examination table from the thrift to add tommy collection of antique medical items. Of course it's not exactly for my display, but it's part of my "lab" where I'm building stuff this year. Oh! Got a vintage 50's baby carriage for my vampire bat baby for my display from an antique mall. No pictures yet, you can see it sort of in the video I took of the in progress bat baby prop.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that cake, APT


----------



## highbury

I ended up going to the Yankee Candle Halloween Preview Party today and scored a cool candle and a couple of air fresheners...


----------



## Hairazor

Acid PT, that cake is awsss!


----------



## Kaoru

Today I got some goodies at my local Yankee Candle. I ordered from the web site too so I am looking forward to getting my other purchases!


----------



## Acid PopTart

Thanks RoxyBlue & Hairazor, it was super yummy too!

Loving the basic, almost primitive look of the black and white skull candle Highbury. Looks like I'll need to pop into Yankee Candle this season.


----------



## MrGrimm

Went to Costco and they had these nifty posable 5 foot skellies for 40 bucks.
I don't have any full skellies in my display and I've wanted a nice one for a while, so I picked one up!

Unboxed him and I love him so far 









Watching the Olympics:









Height, finish and joint examples:


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

MrGrimm said:


> Went to Costco and they had these nifty posable 5 foot skellies for 40 bucks.
> I don't have any full skellies in my display and I've wanted a nice one for a while, so I picked one up!


Oh man, I need to get to Costco Grimm, that skellie's pretty swank.

This is what I picked up at Michael's. Contrary to what the clerk said on the phone when I called earlier in the day, the aisle appears fully stocked...


















The pumpkin and the ghost were just too sweet to pass up. Especially with a coupon.


----------



## TheHauntedTunnel

From Buy Costumes we bought a new knife prop, a silver chrome mask, and a bloody cloth! ^_^ all on sale! <3


----------



## MrGrimm

Daddy's Little Corpse said:


> Oh man, I need to get to Costco Grimm, that skellie's pretty swank.


I am pleasantly surprised and how cool he/she is and now I am routinely debating to back and buy another... one... or two... :googly:

At the time, I asked if they would get more, since they only had on palette, and the clerk said they had more in the back with some other Halloween deco they were saving for september.

And yes, your pumpkin and ghost are definitely worth it!


----------



## MommaMoose

Finally got around to taking pics of what I have gotten so far.
First one is Tuesday Morning. Wasn't really much to chose from but fell in love with the figurines. And the second is Dollar Tree. Kinda went overboard with the creepy cloth.


----------



## Lord Homicide

*TJ MAXX Halloween stuff.*

TJ MAXX Halloween stuff.

I saw a pack of 20 resin skulls 1"x2" approx for $9.99 in TJ Maxx. All packs had the same colored skulls. I saw some standard bone colored skulls, black glittered and purple glittered. FYI


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

I was in Las Vegas over the weekend adn the Dollar Tree had some blow mold skulls (almost life size) I grabbed a half dozen at a buck a piece...

(sorry no picture it puts me over my image size allotment)


----------



## Lord Homicide

MommaMoose said:


> Finally got around to taking pics of what I have gotten so far.
> First one is Tuesday Morning. Wasn't really much to chose from but fell in love with the figurines. And the second is Dollar Tree. Kinda went overboard with the creepy cloth.


Hey momma, here's an idea for the Dollar Tree skeleton


----------



## MommaMoose

OH WOW!!!! LOVE it!!!! Lets see, monster mud, cloth, candles, just need to figure out what to use for the for the candle holders! Thanks LH!!!


----------



## dead hawk

MommaMoose said:


> OH WOW!!!! LOVE it!!!! Lets see, monster mud, cloth, candles, just need to figure out what to use for the for the candle holders! Thanks LH!!!


 why not use steel wire


----------



## Headless

Love it! 

I picked up a skull and bag of bones today on the way home from graduation. Just a few more additions....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Our latest purchase from Home Goods for all of $13. She will go well with our more kid-friendly Bobblehead Bluckenstein and Death Drone:

DSCF5595 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF5597 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF5601 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: So cute Roxy!!! Hey, has anyone seen any Walgreen's Skellies this year? I just want to get the jump on them this year! I am going to sacrifice one of my last year skellies for my Cauldron Creep....
Thanks for any info!


----------



## Pumpkin5

MrGrimm said:


> I am pleasantly surprised and how cool he/she is and now I am routinely debating to back and buy another... one... or two... :googly:


:jol:Yes, no matter what the others say or you hear...you can NEVER have too many skellies!
Wish we had a Costco!


----------



## Lord Homicide

dead hawk said:


> why not use steel wire


#9 wire would work perfectly


----------



## Spooky1

We picked up a couple more things at Home Goods this past weekend.

Day of the Dead and black skull pillows.

DSC04924 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

and a Frankenstein squeaky toy for Willow.

DSC04922 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

which she is really enjoying. 

DSC04921 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC04918 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## debbie5

This is actually scary to me...http://www.halloweenasylum.com/soft-and-sexy.html


----------



## Troll Wizard

I haven't been online for a few days, but just in case, Michaels in our area anyway, has their Halloween out now and at 30% off through this week ending this Saturday. Someone else may have beaten me to the punch on this, but the ad came out yesterday in our Sunday paper. 

The other thing is that Walmart in our area usually starts putting out some Halloween and Christmas decor during the last week of August, which of course is this week, and it is always out in their garden area that is covered. So I'm going to check it out and see in the next couple of days. They have been pretty consistent every year though.


----------



## Offwhiteknight

Regarding those Costco skeletons...reportedly sold out across the country.

I've spoken to my local Costco in SoCal and they have stated that their computer is telling them that they will get another pallet of 36 arriving the second week of September. Not all of them will get it; the Chino Hills location for example isn't getting more, but the City of Industry location is marked as getting more.

Keep in mind too, that it's unclear if these SoCal locations ever got their *first* shipment in (the one that legendarily vanished in mere hours).

So their just might be hope yet for some of us!


----------



## epoweredrc

Dollar tree and general where ive gotten things from so far, scored some hands,feet,skulls, at tree n micheal myers knife and thecaution type tape tonight at d. General.... hope walmart gets things out soon


----------



## graveyardmaster

RoxyBlue said:


> Our latest purchase from Home Goods for all of $13. She will go well with our more kid-friendly Bobblehead Bluckenstein and Death Drone:
> 
> DSCF5595 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> DSCF5597 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> DSCF5601 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


really like that roxy..nice find!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I posted this little guy over in Unstructured Thougts - his name is Mr Redbones and I picked him up at Horrorfind yesterday:

DSCF5757 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Copchick

I recently purchased the Spirit - Wicked Witch of the West animatronic and received her this weekend and just finished putting her together and taking her pics.

The costume is just like in the Wizard of OZ movie. Her voice is nearly identical to Margaret Hamilton who I just adored as the WWW. She has multiple quotes from the movie, her head moves side to side and her mouth moves to the words. She'll stay in the corner in the dining room until I start to decorate in a couple weeks. If anyone has any questions, PM me.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:OMG! She is Fantastic Copchick! I said I was just going to make my props this year.......dang it!!!! Now I want one!


----------



## scarrycher

she is fantastic Copchick


----------



## Hairazor

Copchick, She is super cool. Good addition to that other witch you have that I admired.


----------



## MommaMoose

Not as cool as Copchick's purchase but I got a thing for snow globes.


----------



## Copchick

Oooo, hey those are neat waterglobes! I like the witch's cauldron!


----------



## Holcomb Haunter

I got two 16 oz jars of liquid latex for 60% off which made them $8 each. I'm kinda embarrassed about where I found them..... Patricia's -an adult novelty store- in Wichita Ks. Who "wood" have thought you'd find the beginnings of a Zombie Appocolypse in a naughty store?!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Holcomb Haunter said:


> I got two 16 oz jars of liquid latex for 60% off which made them $8 each. I'm kinda embarrassed about where I found them..... Patricia's -an adult novelty store- in Wichita Ks. Who "wood" have thought you'd find the beginnings of a Zombie Appocolypse in a naughty store?!


:jol:....ours is not to judge.......LOL!
P.S. Maybe the latex is for 'do it yourself' condoms.........


----------



## MommaMoose

Believe it or not Halloween Express has that type of liquid latex also. Not that brand though.


----------



## Copchick

Holcomb Haunter said:


> I got two 16 oz jars of liquid latex for 60% off which made them $8 each. I'm kinda embarrassed about where I found them..... Patricia's -an adult novelty store- in Wichita Ks. Who "wood" have thought you'd find the beginnings of a Zombie Appocolypse in a naughty store?!


You know my friends would never believe me if I said that I just want to browse in Patricia's Adult Novelty Store for jars of latex. Good find though and for thinking outside the box!


----------



## Hairazor

MommaMoose, those are hot globes!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Just cleaned out the Walgreens down the street of all their skellie's!! The stocker was taking them out of the box just as I walked in and I told him to leave them in there I'll take everything box and all!! So I have four brand new skellie's to corpsify!! I think that's all I'll be able to handle. Plus my wife ain't gonna be real happy with me when she sees me walk in with a box of skellie's!! Lol!!


----------



## Spooky1

Copchick, the Wicked Witch of the West looks great. We'll have to check that out when the local store opens.


----------



## randomr8

Target has 18 inch black light tubes in clearance. 10 bucks so they are like 30% off.


----------



## Buzz

Found this animated life size head at The Christmas Tree Shop for $7.99.









I chose the pirate ghoul. They also have a vampire model. Some looked to be in better shape than others... none of the "Try Me" buttons worked. I picked a good looking one and crossed my fingers. Popped in 3 batteries at home and it works great.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I bought this business card holder from the Skeletonstore.com....








You can never have too many skeletons!


----------



## CoolDJTV

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I bought this business card holder from the Skeletonstore.com....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can never have too many skeletons!


that is really cool


----------



## Regions Beyond

Purchased three of these: http://www.spirithalloween.com/images/spirit/products/processed/01103860.zoom.a.jpg

From the Spirit stores, not the best most pose-able kind, but will be textured up some with mud/darker colors and positioned using metal wire coil lengths. Also got some plastic miner hats which will be spray-painted/aged for the skeletons and other figures since ours is old-west cowboy/mining town themed and built a facade mine entrance just this past weekend. Might get the Spirit electrocution victim too, to give new clothes and props to be triggering a dynamite blast that doesn't go as planned.


----------



## Draik41895

Got a foam Pumpkin From Michaels Yesterday, some tiny ravens, and Martha Stuarts Halloween thing


----------



## TarotByTara

*edit*

i was going to post my decorations, but i realized this may be the wrong forum. 

but cool stuff here i'm seeing nonetheless!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Post your 2012 Halloween Purchases (Store Bought Items)
Please be sure to list the store you got the items(s) from.


----------



## MommaMoose

Found these at Kmart today.








Couldn't resist, had to get a set for my son and for us.


----------



## Copchick

I'm stopping at Kmart after work tomorrow to grab a set. I've never seen Zombie towels and potholders.


----------



## Draik41895

Yay For Walgreens!!!


----------



## Spooky1

MommaMoose said:


> Found these at Kmart today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist, had to get a set for my son and for us.


May be worth checking out K-Mart.


----------



## scareme

MommaMoose said:


> Found these at Kmart today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist, had to get a set for my son and for us.


Damn, I was near a K-Mart last week-end. I just couldn't shake hubby long enough to check it out. I'm absolutely tapped out as far as storage goes, and he will not let me pick up one more thing until I get rid of something.


----------



## Copchick

Hey Scareme, if you ever want to get rid of anything in your closet that caused the "Oh sh*t" thread, let me know! Then you can get new stuff. Lol!! 

Draik, nice passenger you have there! 

I've got some places to stop in today to check out some of these cool props n'at.


----------



## scarrycher

Draik41895 said:


> Yay For Walgreens!!!


boo for my walgreens they dont have any skellys!!


----------



## Haunted Spider

I definitely need some of those zombie kitchen items. Those are awesome. I hope my local K Mart has them.


----------



## MommaMoose

Going to have to try the other Walgreens in town, the one by us never has the Skellies.


----------



## randomr8

Picked up a zombie head bust at Marshall's and the podium he'll sit on at Ross.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Ok, are we posting stores like Michaels and Jo Ann or do Online vendors count too? I have bought several exciting things online this year, 2 masks, set of gloves, skellies, fog, etc. I will wait to post them until I know. I think they count though. 


Darn KMart site online does not have the zombie themed stuff. I will have to try a local store I think.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think that would be okay for this thread, Spider. Post one and see if it gets moved


----------



## MommaMoose

Just got my order of Freezin Fog Juice and Swampy Marsh scent from Froggy's does that count?


----------



## Copchick

Okay, so I went into Walgreen's today and guess what I picked up?! It's an animated Medusa bust with moving snakes!! Grandin Road has it on their site for $69.99 and Walgreen's had it for $19.99! It has the exact movements, voice and the look. I took a video of the Walgreen's Medusa using the "Try Me" button if you wanted to compare to Grandin Road's Medusa. Check it out.

Oh wait, that's right I can only post a picture because I'm having internet problems with COMCAST and it wouldn't upload the video!!! (See my vent on Unstructured...) Anyway here's a picture, but I'll post the video as soon as Comcasst gets it's head out of their you know what.










*Edit* - For now, I was able to complete the video download without it freezing. Check it out.

Medusa Video video by CopChick3430 - Photobucket


----------



## Hairazor

Cool Copchick.


----------



## scarrycher

Copchick, great minds think alike, I got the madusa also from walgreens


----------



## TarotByTara

hahaha... that's awesome, copchick! great buy for $20!


----------



## MommaMoose

Happy Dance time!!!! FINALLY my Walgreens had the skellies! Was so tickled when I seen them that I almost couldn't get if untangled from the shelf. Of course he had to ride shotgun on the way home.


----------



## zombastic

MommaMoose said:


> Happy Dance time!!!! FINALLY my Walgreens had the skellies! Was so tickled when I seen them that I almost couldn't get if untangled from the shelf. Of course he had to ride shotgun on the way home.


 I bought one today too and she loved the ride home in the Jeep


----------



## TarotByTara

zombastic said:


> I bought one today too and she loved the ride home in the Jeep


haha that's cute. should leave her there year round and freak the neighbors out.


----------



## Kraken

Draik41895 said:


> Yay For Walgreens!!!


Purchased this today as well!! Game on for the Cemetery Expanssion Project!!

first post...woot woot


----------



## Copchick

My Walgreen's hasn't unpacked the skelly's yet. How much have you been paying for them?


----------



## randomr8

Glad ya'll started talking about Walgreens. I don't think they had anything last year. This year they're clearing out alot of space for Halloween.


----------



## TarotByTara

randomr8 said:


> Glad ya'll started talking about Walgreens. I don't think they had anything last year. This year they're clearing out alot of space for Halloween.


they had some other cute things like a creepy bobblehead butler, but i heard CVS is selling him for $10 cheaper. also saw the medusa head-- very cool in person!


----------



## MommaMoose

Copchick, they are $30


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Just hit the motherload on Walgreens Skellys! Went to 3 Walgreens and I came back with 7 skellys! Don't give up people!!! Ask for the store manager and request that he go back in the storeroom and get them for you. The item number is WIC444527 and it rings up on the receipt as 76254387283. And a lot depends on who you get...the first store had zero, but in Morehead the girl that was trying to help me couldn't leave the register and go in the storeroom so the girl she got to go look was my worst nightmare (I hate lazy....). She dragged her feet and she kept saying, I don't think I can do that....I don't think I can do that....I just kept being positive and saying...well, I am from out of town...please look, just please do it...and she came back and said she thought it had been sold... and I said...well, can you look up the number for me and tell me if it actually was sold??? Finally after 15 minutes she came walking out with the skeleton.....but I got the skeleton...so I left happy. Then when I got to Goldsboro, I got Allen....and he was SWEET! He looked up the number for me, came back with SIX skeletons and gave me his employee discount!!! Saved me $40.00!!! Just a reminder...you get way more flies with honey...than vinegar....I am BEYOND thrilled!!!
P.S. For Allen, I am going above and beyond the call of duty and calling and asking to speak to the regional manager of Walgreens and give Allen a glowing report and I hope he gets a raise.  Shoot, I may even make him cookies or something for him because he definitely went above and beyond for me. Send out the good karma..it comes back with skellies!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Score for you P5, yay!


----------



## TarotByTara

that's awesome, P5!


----------



## graveyardmaster

love the skellies p5....great find and great price...


----------



## skeletonowl

I picked up a green LED spotlight from Spirit Halloween for about $20. Made by Gemmy! These things rock if you have never seen them. Spirit was using them in store to light animatronic displays and I was quite impressed.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311

I scored the only Walgreens bucky my store had today and I nabbed one of those new gemmy face out ghosts at kmart.. I gotta say the face out ghost seems to be just as awesome as the jumping sports and will do great in a dark corner of my haunt.


----------



## jdubbya

Picked up two Walgreen's skellies today. I had stopped three times over the past 5 days and called a few times, each time hearing they weren't in yet and to keep checking back. Perseverance pays off. Yesterday they didn't have a lot out. Today the whole Hallowen aisle was full including these two, the only two they had.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 just received his Grandinroad order - one of the items was a walking monster hand. Here is Willow's candid reaction to it:

WillowandtheHand by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Acid PopTart

EverydayisHalloween311 said:


> I scored the only Walgreens bucky my store had today and I nabbed one of those new gemmy face out ghosts at kmart.. I gotta say the face out ghost seems to be just as awesome as the jumping sports and will do great in a dark corner of my haunt.


Oooh, love that face out ghost, should look amazing in a dark corner.



RoxyBlue said:


> Spooky1 just received his Grandinroad order - one of the items was a walking monster hand. Here is Willow's candid reaction to it:


Love that hand!! Have one by Gemmy I got a few years ago on clearance, my one dog had Willow's same expression, sort of like, "really mom?" now the Rottie thinks things like this are fair game and tries to play with them.

Found some cool stuff at yes, the thrift store, still in packages. One is some moving ghost that half works, I took it apart and can easily fix the one piece that flew off the motor. The other seems to be a Gemmy spirit ball. Looks like the talking skull spirit ball but that looks like Target's packaging. Works great, got it for $5. Found brand new Steve Madden shoes for my Frankie Stein (Monster High) costume, but don't think anyone cares about that, haha!


----------



## GhostTown

This season I've purchased:

5 Precision Z blue floods and 5 Precision Alpha spots from Darklight
11 Walgreens skellys
15 + or - standard sized foam skulls from Micheals
50 + or - small foam skulls from Micheals
10 pound box of cheese cloth
2 gallons of Froggy's Freezin' Fog juice
1 of those small Walmart foggers for our cauldron
1 Cauldron

Not sure if I should list materials for the build this year. That would get a bit ridiculous. :undecidekin:


----------



## The_Caretaker

Wife bought me a Haunted Ash Urn at Target yesterday, see it in operation here:


----------



## Copchick

Well, I did purchasae the Walgreen's skellys and that's Fly sitting with them. The ceremic pumpkin I had gotten at Lowe's for $20. I also picked up 6 red lanterns that were part of their end of season sale. They hold the tealights.


----------



## GhostTown

Chopchick, that first image is great. Fly is gorgeous.


----------



## Spooky1

Picked up a few things this week from local stores or on-line orders.

A Walgreen's skeleton and a pumpkin from Michael's

082432 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

A glow in the dark skeleton and a crawling monster hand from Grandin Roads

082514 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

and the Dearly Departed Couple (also from Grandin Roads)

082523 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

I need to either shorten the stand for the couple or add some fabric so the lower part of the stand isn't visible.


----------



## MommaMoose

Found a pose and stay skelly at Kmart and Target (not shown) a Walgreens skelly, a sock monkey skelly at Target and Kmart had Tick r Treat for $5


----------



## Spooky1

We picked up a Pose n Stay skeleton at Party City and used a 30% off coupon. It was the only one they had, but they were also carrying the Pitini skeletons.


----------



## TarotByTara

Spooky1 said:


> and the Dearly Departed Couple (also from Grandin Roads)
> 
> 082523 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> I need to either shorten the stand for the couple or add some fabric so the lower part of the stand isn't visible.


Love them!


----------



## Hairazor

MommaMoose, I Love SockMonkey Skellie!


----------



## SterchCinemas

I got a Jason Vorhees bobblehead at Gadgets and Gizmos for $15, A Dracula Lives! comic for 10, and a Walking Dead action figure for 20 at a thrift shop! Ill post pics of my buys soon!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

These are my favorite purchases this year...got em at Yankee Candle


----------



## jdubbya

Finally! My Swamp Witch mask and hands arrived from Death Studios!! So excited I can now begin working on the final witch of the coven and hopefully have her done in a week or so!


----------



## Copchick

jdubbya - I love that mask! Looking forward to seeing the final result!


----------



## FredKrueger

jdubbya said:


> Finally! My Swamp Witch mask and hands arrived from Death Studios!! So excited I can now begin working on the final witch of the coven and hopefully have her done in a week or so!


Is that Meg Mucklebones from Legend? Love it!


----------



## Buzz

Love the eyes on that witch.

On Friday, I stopped by Spirit's in Waldorf, MD and found this cool chainsaw. Almost just as large as a real chainsaw. Its decorated in blood splatter and has a very realistic soundtrack.

Haunt 2012 :: Chainsaw Prop video by littlebuzz - Photobucket


----------



## Lilly

I got this guy at Walmart $9.97 it's about 4 ft tall and the jaw moves and head does too...should have bought the others too..








that's Mitts ,my kitty checking it out


----------



## tortured_serenity

*Walgreen's skulls*

I got a couple of Walgreens awesome skulls for $5 each. I can't believe how awesome they look and how cheap they are!!! Also my skellie from target.


----------



## Copchick

I'm not into the zombie babies. However, I really liked this Werewolf Baby from Spirit. It was $29.99, and I had a $5 off coupon. His eyes are really bright and he's going to look really cool. I named him Winston.


----------



## jdubbya

Copchick said:


> I'm not into the zombie babies. However, I really liked this Werewolf Baby from Spirit. It was $29.99, and I had a $5 off coupon. His eyes are really bright and he's going to look really cool. I named him Winston.


Ya know, I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on him too. He would look good in our witch forest scene. I almost bought one a couple weeks ago but passed. May have to go back up this week and get him. They had quite a few of them in stock.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why haunters can never eat in the formal dining room in October:

DSCF5765 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF5764 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSCF5766 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Cat_Bones

Here's what I've gotten so far:
-small desktop jumping spider (a bigger one is on his way and I can't wait all my co-workers have been scared to death by the little one)
-some signs from the $1 bin at target (it pays to check those all the time there's actually some really cool stuff in them)
-random jar of body parts: everything in it including the globe is from the dollar store


----------



## Giovanni LiCalsi

MrGrimm said:


> Went to Costco and they had these nifty posable 5 foot skellies for 40 bucks.
> I don't have any full skellies in my display and I've wanted a nice one for a while, so I picked one up!
> 
> Unboxed him and I love him so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching the Olympics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Height, finish and joint examples:


Really great skeleton!


----------

